# Good Linux Distro for Acer W500 Tablet



## RadFX (Jun 15, 2021)

Just looking to get rid of Windows on my tablets. I have tried Mint on it, but the touchscreen support is terrible (2 years ago). I need something that works good for videos and has good touchscreen support. Thanks

W500 is  AMD C-50 1ghz and AMD C-60 1.333ghz dual core APU's with 2gb ram.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 15, 2021)

The problem with that tablet is the hardware itself. C-50 sucked when it came out, and now on top of it it's 10 years old and sucks even more now. 
You can try anything with LXDE or MATE, but some of the issues will remain. Video streaming will still be laggy, and you can still forget about modern codecs.
I'm certain Linux won't solve your problems, but will for sure add some new ones. 
Other than that you don't have many options. Maybe hunting for an old RemixOS distro, but I wouldn't hold my breath - project's been dead for over 4 years(for my opinion it was a dead-end cashgrab off the very start). Something like compiling chrome OS for your particular hardware would also work, but you'll be better off spending your time on something more productive, like selling lemonade and trimming lawns around the neighborhood so you can buy a new tablet.


----------

